# Half moon and DOuble tail



## plad556 (May 14, 2011)

Hey i have a halfmoon male and a double tail female i am thing about breeding them but idk if they will look good or just come out with a messed up tail ?


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

If done correctly, you might end up with some HMDBT bettas. 

http://ebetta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/blackmelanodoubletailbetta.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_v7zWWTF0S_o/TDLGbF6RlPI/AAAAAAAAAGM/ib_kojC8yjc/s1600/doubletail1.jpg - I don't think he is quite a HM, however.

I'm pretty sure some users on this forum have a HMDBT betta.

If you're crossing them for the first time, I wouldn't be surprised if the fry came out with some funky tail shapes. It might take a few generations to get the tail shape right.


----------

